# Distributor advance limiting bushings



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

65 GTO, relatively stock 389, tripower, delco single point distributor with SE single wire elctronic conversion kit…
i want to limit my total mechanical advance as I’m up around 40 total at like 3 k rpm.

i was under the impression that you could buy bushings to limit the travel of the advance weights, but cant find a set for the stock delco dizzy… anybody know where i can find them ? Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

They used to be included in aftermarket "advance curve kits" along with different weights and different springs, but I don't know of those are still available.

If you've got the old style closed chamber heads on that 389, 40 degrees might be what it likes.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

are You getting pinging Or just afraid 40 is too much?


----------



## lust4speed (Jul 5, 2019)

I've used this kit on several stock points distributors.
Moroso kit from Summit


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

michaelfind said:


> are You getting pinging Or just afraid 40 is too much?


A little pinging like if you are in 3rd gear (4 spd manual ) and go up a grade . Running 93 E10 pump gas with a lead additive. Compression is still the stock published 10.75:1.

Running 70 jets in end carbs, 61 in center, may try going back to 63 in center carb as well.


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

lust4speed said:


> I've used this kit on several stock points distributors.
> Moroso kit from Summit


Will give it a try thanks. Is there any way to limit the mechanical advance to less than 30? I guess you would need a bigger diameter bushing? I think I'm running 8 deg initial and so I would still end up with like 38 total.... thanks


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

Scott06 said:


> Will give it a try thanks. Is there any way to limit the mechanical advance to less than 30? I guess you would need a bigger diameter bushing? I think I'm running 8 deg initial and so I would still end up with like 38 total.... thanks


Im an idiot ... reading the instructions for this kit 



https://static.summitracing.com/global/images/instructions/mor-72310.pdf



If I use the medium or heavy springs the advance would be limited to like 26 in the rpm range I will run (5k max) ...thanks


----------

